# Patients with HMO



## cbell9 (Apr 20, 2010)

When you have a patient that has Humana HMO and as a provider do not accept assignment on a claim are you required to take the write off?  We have been informed that even if you are not credentialed with Humana and do no accept assignment you are required to take the write off as they are a part of the Medicare program.


----------



## JMeggett (Apr 21, 2010)

cbell9 said:


> When you have a patient that has Humana HMO and as a provider do not accept assignment on a claim are you required to take the write off?  We have been informed that even if you are not credentialed with Humana and do no accept assignment you are required to take the write off as they are a part of the Medicare program.



Aargh! Those dreaded government insurances!  You were correctly informed...unfortunately.  If you agreed to even see a patient with that insurance then you agreed to abide by their payment/adjustment. Period.  They stand by the fact that when you take on treatment for one of their patients then you accept their rules.   

Jenna


----------

